# About the barking.....



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Found this interesting post on the "other site". I thought I'd share it here with all of the fellow parents of professional barkers, like Beastie. I don't know how to make a link, so forgive the length. Also, I hope it's ok to share like this from another site. Here goes:

When I used to teach obedience what we would do with a problem barker was to teach the dog to bark on command. By instructing your Maltese to bark, its much easier to teach "shush" (because the dog didn't really want to bark in the first place). Now we have a 2nd problem! How on earth do you teach your dog to bark on command?? Here's how...... 
The success of this requires you to use a lure to prompt your Maltese to bark at the appropriate moment. The doorbell ringing or another dog walking by will prompt most dogs to bark so let's work with the doorbell. Station a helper outside your frontdoor to ring the doorbell whenever you instruct your Maltese to bark. Ask your Maltese to "speak" and when he barks, precipitated by the doorbell, praise him. Be enthusiatic: maybe bark along with him ;-) . Since he has probably never been praised for barking, your dogs attention shifts a little toward you. After a few good woofs, instruct him to "shush" and then waggle a treat in front of his mouth. It is next to impossible for him to sniff and woof at precisely the same time. Let your Maltese quietly sniff for just 1 second and then give the treat. In no time at all, your Maltese will learn to anticipate the doorbell ringing whenever you tell him to bark and will bark before the doorbell rings. At this point, he has learned to bark on command. Also, you have used the treat as a lure to entice him to sniff (and be quiet) following your request to shush and then, you reinforce your dogs silence with gentle praise and the eventual food reward. With just a few trials, your Maltese will anticipate the likelihood of sniffables following your request to "shush". Always speak softly when instructing him to shush and reinforce his silence with whisper-praise. Now its time to teach him when to bark and when to be quiet..... 
Invite a few friends over and instruct them all to non-chalantly walk by the house 5 or 6 times beore walking up to the front door. When the first person walks by the house, it will take all of your attention to keep your Maltese shushed. But continue, because it will be easier when the same person walks by the second time and again on the 3rd pass by. Praise your dog, rewarding him for his silence. Repeat this on subsequent passes, but when the visitor starts up the walk, eagerly and urgently instruct him to "Speak!" .."Speak!" and bark along with the him ;-) . Then instruct him to sit and "shush" as you invite the person in. Your dog soon will learn to watch passerbys in silence and give alarm when they step on your property, but to shush when you invite them in. 
It is generally, not a sound policy to instigate shush training when your dog is barking like a banshee. Chances of success? Close to zero. That is why its better to teach your Maltese to shush at a time when he shows little interest in barking. I hope this helps you some. Good Luck.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

thats interesting, i'd never thought of doing that

thanks


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 14 2005, 07:57 PM
> *thats interesting, i'd never thought of doing that
> 
> thanks
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You're welcome! By the way, my name is Carol Ann, not Miranda.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> my name is Carol Ann, not Miranda. [/B]

















I KNOW!!!







i was just momentarily confused


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@May 14 2005, 08:00 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



my name is Carol Ann, not Miranda. 

Click to expand...

*














I KNOW!!!







i was just momentarily confused















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62386
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------

